

With 450M Users, Facebook Events Is Primed for a Standalone App - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/29/will-facebook-launch-an-events-app/

======
hermanmerman
Apparently it's Daily Users, so I'd be really surprised if the standalone app
turned out to be a success. Messenger and Instagram get away with that because
people open them several times a day. I don't use Events nearly enough to have
it take some space on my home screen.

